# Coding peripheral interventions during heart cath



## mshelly87 (Nov 19, 2009)

We have a new physician that does peripheral interventions and has done them during a cath. My question is since he is already doing the cath are the catheter placement codes for the intervention billable? I don't want to be missing services but I don't want to be billing for things im not supposed to either. Example our Dr. did a lhc, cors,lv gram  then selective angiography of the left subclavian which led to a stent in the left subclavian. What is the correct way to code this? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am going to an advanced cardiology coding seminar but it's not till December. Help?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, do assign selective catheter placement codes when both cardiac and radiologic services are provided at the same session on the same patient from a single vascular access point. 

When the physician is doing a peripheral intervention alone the catheter placement code will be separately billable from the procedure and s/i codes as well.

This isn't like coronary interventions where the catheter placement, s/i are bundled into the code for the coronary intervention.

Hope this helps,
Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 19, 2009)

As far as the codes

93510-26
93545
93543
93555-26
93556-26
36215
37205
75960-26

I'm sure these codes will be bumping against CCI edits and will have to check CCI.


----------



## mshelly87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Jess what about the selective left subclavian angiogram? From what I understand with perpiheral coding I would bill for this as it is not bundled into the stent code. Is that correct? Thanks for all your help. shelly


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 20, 2009)

Left subclavian angiogram would be 75710-26. Sorry!


----------

